
Show HN: Timely – Scheduling and Time Tracking, Simultaneously - matmik
http://www.timelyapp.com/?hn
======
bronson
I find it so weird that they look like a calendar, but they only keep track of
durations. They explicitly reject start and stop times.

For me, that makes scheduling hard, and reconciling my time & efficiency at
the end of the month near impossible. I'm disappointed since everything else
looks excellent.

~~~
matmik
As you probably understood, we do this on purpose. We believe it doesn't
matter if you work late in the evening or early in the morning, but that the
important thing is that you're going to work on something, and that the task
has a certain value, in this case how much time it will take.

Then later on, you can worry about when exactly in the day to do it.

We don't want people to stop using their calendars, so we would encourage you
to integrate it with Timely instead.

Appreciate the feedback though, really.

------
rayiner
Have you considered a locally-hosted version? Cloud is a no-go for certain
markets.

Otherwise, looks phenomenal. I've looked hard for an app that integrates time
budgeting, scheduling, and calendaring, but never found anything good.

~~~
matmik
You can actually use the iPhone app without creating an account, so that
should be work. But you won't be able to use the desktop web app without
creating one.

~~~
rayiner
Sweet!

------
d_k_f
Preface: I really like the overall look and feel, so consider these points
really small nitpicks:

\- Your "About" page is missing an "a" in the first line, right before "tiny".

\- You could style the <select> tags on your registration form to match the
other inputs, right now it looks a tad unfinished. See
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5912791](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5912791)
for example.

~~~
matmik
We love nitpicks! Thank you, will most definitively get these fixed.

------
habosa
Very small compliment (I like other things, but commenting about this one):

I love that your call to action button says "Watch the 1-min video". I NEVER
click on product videos because I am afraid it will be 6-10 minutes of
founders in the studio talking about how great the app is. With the specific
detail of "1-min" I immediately watched the video and found out more about the
app that I would have from reading the home page for 5-10 minutes.

------
leak
This looks really great! Does this tool have any desktop apps for logging
hours? I can't seem to find it on the website. This is the only must-have
feature that's missing for me. Logging hours only from the website is not
suitable for my workflow.

~~~
matmik
Thank you! We don't have a desktop app right now, but we want to get it done
in the future. We are however working on some pretty cool integrations stuff
with the web app and the native iPhone app, so stay tuned for that!

~~~
scastillo
Definitively +1 on the desktop app. And more that just bc that fits better on
some workflows is bc the kind of features that a desktop app leave you to
implement. Currently my team is using timedoctor, i hate its ui/ux but they
have this feature: "track keyboard activity" that lone is not impressive but
their desktop app using this feature after a configurable period of time can
alert me to ask if im still working on the selected task and if i don't answer
he fallback to a "time break" activity. That is great bc right now with timely
i can forget about a timer and let it grow for ever and later will be hard to
remember when did I really ended doing that.

Great ui/ux I'm on trial now.. and i love what you got... but w/o this feature
my team will keep using ugly timedoctor, nothing personal btw ;)

------
lancewiggs
Seems to overlap with, err, Timely, which has been around for a while now.
I'll let them know (I'm an investor)
[http://www.gettimely.com](http://www.gettimely.com)

~~~
matmik
Actually, long story short, I launched a product called Timely long before
gettimely.com. It has however been changed and restarted, and since ended up
into this. I have already talked about this with the founder of your company
ages ago :)

~~~
chatmasta
And he was okay with it? That seems surprising since your businesses are about
as close in scope as you can get without actually overlapping. If I heard
about Timely from a friend, and searched for a scheduling app called "timely"
on the App Store or the internet, I would just assume the first one I landed
on was the correct one. And if it was wrong, then I would see it doesn't do
what I want, and leave.

Seems like the naming conflict could canmobalize sales for both of your
companies. Why wouldn't you change the name? Especially if you knew so far
ahead of time??

------
batoure
I am guessing you probably have some bade trademark news coming your way...
cool app though

[http://www.bitspin.ch/](http://www.bitspin.ch/) (aka timely the clock app
aquired by google)

~~~
andreash
If I were Google, I would've continued shopping, and acquired @matmik and
Timelyapp.com as well:)

------
darrelld
Love it. I wanted to build something just like this in my spare time for
personal use. I only made it to the timing portion.

Any plans for Android in the future?

~~~
matmik
Thank you so much! :)

Absolutely! Started on the design, but we haven't done any programming just
yet.

~~~
mikestew
Going to need to change the Android app name, too. :-)
[http://www.bitspin.ch](http://www.bitspin.ch)

------
acutelyobtuse
Looks really promising...but without an API you are missing one of the best
parts of the what makes Cloud (SaaS) so great.

~~~
matmik
We're almost there! The API is currently in beta:
[http://blog.timelyapp.com/post/86357933852/help-us-beta-
test...](http://blog.timelyapp.com/post/86357933852/help-us-beta-test-the-
upcoming-timely-api)

~~~
acutelyobtuse
Awesome stuff! I did look and found some of your roadmap, but missed this.
Can't wait to give it a go.

~~~
matmik
We're looking forward to having you test it! Email mathias@timelyapp.com, and
I'll invite you to the beta if you want.

------
ShonM
I'd love to see a $5/mo "me and my SO" type plan for this. Could use something
nice for home

~~~
Walkman
I have this same exact problem with it. Unfortunately they don't respond to
support emails...

~~~
matmik
Crazy days with this and TechCrunch article going on. Lots of things to
respond to – so sorry about that!

------
hunvreus
matmik, not sure you remember but we met in SF.

I'm still amazed at the level of polish your product has. Lots of subtle
animations and transitions.

What tools did you use to produce the video?

~~~
matmik
I remember! Mr. France! :)

Really appreciate your comment, thanks a bunch! We put a lot of time into the
polish, so glad to hear people take notice.

I screen recorded everything on a Retina Macbook Pro. iPhone simulator and
just a regular chrome browser for the web app.

Then I add the clips into after effects and create the 3d movements with
Element3D. I'll export all the clips from there and do the final edits in
Final Cut Pro X. Hope that helps :)

------
SportyApp
Great for logging hours, love the new mobile app!

~~~
matmik
Thank you!

------
alexkennedy
Looks fantastic! Amazing job Mathias!

~~~
matmik
Thanks so much! Appreciate it :)

------
michaelraven
Awesome app, really clean and simple!

~~~
matmik
Thanks a bunch!

------
expose
Is this basically Trello (w/ Plus for Trello) on a calendar-based grid?

~~~
mikeg8
did you even watch the video? Trello uses lists (to mimic SCRUM), this uses
days (to mimic a calendar). Not that similar.

~~~
matmik
Thanks for clarifying for us :)

